# Custom Rhinestone lettering



## jhcoburn (Oct 4, 2008)

Which is the best option for a one time sale of custom lettering/name.

A. Turn downt he sale
B. Charge double the price
C. Pick and choose letters from your alphabet template then align them
D. Cut a template for each request.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Cut a template for each request and charge enough to make it worth your time and effort.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree with Jane. You can only hope that the name will pop up again. Never trash a template because you never know.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

One off custom rhinestone tee.....charge accordingly as its one of a kind.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Well everyone charges differently but I dont think Id charge double.you know what the template,backer board,stones,tape,shirts,electric cost.you probally already have a regular price for this in mind and I bet it already covers all of those.so is it the fact that you dont think youll get a reorder why you would change it?I would do normal price.hopefully word of mouth gets you more orders!you could do one letter off alphabet template if you want to save a little money,but youll sacrifice the time.mabey you can tell them its a $5 dollar template set up fee for the first order of that template.no fee on reorders.Hope this gives you some help.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> I agree with Jane. You can only hope that the name will pop up again. Never trash a template because you never know.


 
chuck, you are so right never discard a useable file or template,, you just never know what part of that will be needed in the future...

MMM


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I choose D, because even a name you think may be unusual may come up again. As I am learning I am keeping every template made. Even my test strips.

Evie



jhcoburn said:


> Which is the best option for a one time sale of custom lettering/name.
> 
> A. Turn downt he sale
> B. Charge double the price
> ...


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

Sometimes when I do a single name instead of cutting it I print my circles as a mirrored image on regular paper and then hand place the stones and it usually dosen't take long. Just a thought. And then maybe charge a little extra for your time but you don't waste the material. 

April


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I do the same,, 
those are called Handset Rhinestone Designs, 
MMM


----------



## Red Fox (Sep 12, 2010)

We hand set instead a template on a lot of stuff. that is less than 10. Lately we use more than one color crystal and you still have to kinda had set even with template.


----------

